# Is it worth picking up the 1D-X?



## kirispupis (Dec 22, 2011)

I was very excited at the announcement of the 1D-X and I quickly put a preorder in, but I admit that I am now having second thoughts.

First, I am not a professional photographer by trade. I do take a lot of real estate photography - which pays for my equipment. For real estate I use a TS-E 24 II, TS-E 17, and occasionally a TS-E 90. From a pro standpoint therefore the AF doesn't do anything for me. The 7 shot bracketing is nice, but I can get by counting like I do today.

In terms of my hobby work, I primarily shoot nature and insects. My primary lenses for this are the MP-E 65, TS-E 90, 100/2.8 macro IS, TS-E 24 II, and 70-200/2.8 II. In almost all cases - even with the 70-200 - I shoot in MF. Therefore, for this scenario the AF doesn't matter much. The better viewfinder though will be very nice.

I currently shoot all of these with a 5D2. The biggest improvement the 1D-X will give me is high ISO. However with rumors of a high ISO 5D3 coming out sometime (probably EOY 2012) that would probably suit my needs as well as a 1D-X (if it truly uses the same sensor).

The one area where I do need AF is sports. In spring my two sons play baseball and for that I use a 7D + 300/4 and 70-200/2.8 II. As they play during the daytime the light is usually quite good and the 7D does a very good job. Otherwise I tend not to use my 7D as the high ISO sucks.

Finally I take a great number of photos travelling. For this scenario I take both the 5D2 and 7D and often have both cameras out at the same time. I typically put the 70-200/2.8 II on the 7D and the TS-E 24 II on the 5D2. If I go through with the 1D-X I would carry only that camera as I would sell the 7D + 5D2. For examples of places traveled to we did Uzbekistan+Tajikistan this year and have trips booked to Dubai and Tuscany next year.

The biggest argument for the 1D-X is I typically push ISO when travelling and taking hand held macro shots. The improved ISO would greatly help here, as would the better viewfinder. On the other hand, if I am patient enough to wait for a high ISO 5D3 then that should work just as well.

Generally I have always pushed buying glass over buying cameras, but I almost have the glass I want. The only lenses I really want are the 8-15 fisheye (which I will buy in March whether I pick up the 1D-X or not) and a good telephoto. The problem is for the $4000 I would save by not picking up the 1D-X now (rest of the money comes from sale of 5D2 + 7D) there really isn't a decent telephoto out there. The ideal lens would be the new 200-400/1.4x, 400/2.8 II, or 600/4 II but all of those are well beyond the budget. Of course I could always just keep saving until I do have enough.

I find myself therefore a bit conflicted. On the one hand a 1 series camera has always been a bit of a 'holy grail' to me and I have always wanted one. On the other hand I am not sure it is truly worth the expense.


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 22, 2011)

kirispupis said:


> On the other hand I am not sure it is truly worth the expense.



Let me pre-empt this with an apology, but I'm grumpy today. 

"Worth the expense"--worth is it's value to you, which we cannot define, and relative expense is hard to determine without having your financial statement in front of us. *If you need (or want) a body that does more than one you currently have and have the funds for it, then go for it.* 

At this point the 5d3 is completely theoretical, so trying to compare the two is not doable. You can certainly hedge your bet by not pre-ordering the 1DX with the hopes that the 5d3 will at least be announced before the 1DX comes to market and you can then make an informed decision between the two. But this is at the risk of "going to the back of the line" for the 1DX.

Good luck with the decision!


----------



## kirispupis (Dec 22, 2011)

I wasn't really trying to compare the 5D3 and 1DX.

I do have the funds for the 1D-X but I am debating given my current needs is it the wisest use of funds? I am currently leaning towards keeping my preorder, but I do find myself debating whether a used 400/2.8 or 500/4 would be a wiser use of the funds. Alternately I could pick up more lighting.

That is really what I am comparing the 1D-X against. The improvements the 1D-X will offer to my current photography vs. the utility of other uses for the funds.


----------



## jhubson1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Personally I would say the best investment would be to pick up the 500mm. I have traveled quite a bit and the lens is amazing not only in quality but also that it can be taken with pretty easily. I dedicated one side of a lowepro flipside 400 and also have many other lenses in it as well. If you are getting good shots with what you currently own there is no need for an upgrade unless necessary. On the contrary a telephoto is essential...prior to my ownership of the 500mm I used the 100-400mm and the difference is like night and day. I have also used everything from a 40D up to a 1D Mark IV...I will say that the 1D is a beast but was able to obtain excellent shots from every camera...really depends on what you require.


----------



## JR (Dec 22, 2011)

Is it worthed? Only you can answer that question depending on your need, but I think it is. You mention the "importance" for you of the high ISO performance. In regards to the 5D III, there is no guarantee it will have the same ISO performance. I would doubt it but as was mentionned before, the 5D III is very much theoritical right now. Maybe in January the rumors will give us more, but we still dont know what sensor the 5D III will use.

So if the 1DX is within your budget, I think it will be a great machine. !


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 23, 2011)

AF and burst speed of 1Dx are among its best features. Those features increase price beyond levels most people can't afford. You will be paying an incredible price premium and if you will not benefit from these features on a daily basis, I would say that you could better hold on to your 5DII + 7D.

5DII seems to be great for your kind of work and sports you got covered with great glass and a nice 1.6x crop body.

1Dx on the other hand is a beast. Offers the best of both worlds; great IQ/high ISO. Fast and reliable. It's a dream camera for many photographers. I'm pretty sure that you will fall in love with it and will see other cameras as primitive objects once you used it. But everything has a price, of course 

So, do *you* want to pay for features you don't really need? Like others said, no one but you can answer this for you. You need to check what you need and what you don't.

There are also a lot of people who don't want to carry around the bulk of a 1D each time they go out, so they opt for smaller/normal sized bodies. I don't know how much this is important to you.

That said, here is another idea: Since you are fortune enough to have the funds for the 1Dx, you could always *just buy it* and start testing (and enjoying) it's great high ISO performance. Then, by the time the 5DIII is finally released, you could reconsider if you want to keep it or trade for a 5DIII. You shouldn't lose much money, if any at all, because the demand will still be very very high for the 1Dx when 5DIII is released next year.

Just my 2 cents...

ps : You got excellent glass btw!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 23, 2011)

If you have doubts, it is probably best to wait until it gets into service and then see if you still want it. I would not buy a camera if I was in doubt with it.

Where did you pre-order it? B&H, Adorama, and Amazon are not officially taking pre-orders.


----------



## Brad_Randmark (Dec 23, 2011)

When I worked at a bicycle shop, I sold $300 bikes all summer to save up money to buy a $5000 dollar bike. A $5000 bike is never 'worth it' - it is the only bike you are willing to except. As someone with limited funds on the waiting list for the 1D X, I can tell you that it is not a choice. I will work two jobs until I can walk into Calumet with $7000.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2011)

Is the 1D X worth it? To me, yes. I have a 5DII and need better AF, want to stay FF, need at least native ISO 3200, and want a higher frame rate. That rules out any current body. I'm not willing to wait an indeterminate amount of time in the hope (perhaps a vain hope) that Canon improves the 5-series AF enough to make a real difference. So, the 1D X is the right body. Would I like it to have way more MP (but no more noise), slower base fps, and a crop mode with fast fps and sufficient MP to match the 1DIV, or better yet, the 7D. Sure - then it could replace both 5DII and 7D. But it can't. However, as an upgrade from my 5DII it's pretty close to perfect.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Dec 23, 2011)

Unless there is a FF that comes out with the FPS of the 7D, the 7D's AF or a little better, and ISO close to what the 1DX is supposed to offer, I'll be buying the 1DX; maybe not the minute it comes out, but within six months of its release (in time for next fall). One of my passions is shooting my kids sports and in particular their hockey and the majority of arenas I shoot in have dismal lighting (there's a couple I don't even both in) and while it's not terrible, the noise at 3200 (1/500, 2.8 ) is certainly noticeably. Heck if what they are saying about the 1DX comes to fruition I'd be able to shoot at 6400/12800 without concern. I'm really looking forward to the hands on reviews and actual image analysis and tests to see where the 1DX is at.


----------



## Meh (Dec 23, 2011)

Is it worth it? In the words of Austin Powers... yeah, baby, yeah!


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Dec 23, 2011)

If I could find a 1D X somewhere to be picked up, yes, I'd pick it up. I'd probably have to put it back down again, though.


----------



## ronderick (Dec 23, 2011)

@kirispupis: Here's another perspective, from someone who's a weekend warrior but running around with a 1D4...

As a former owner of the 5D2, I have to say that one thing u miss is the size compared to the 1D series. When I got the 1D4 (and now w/o the 5D2), I'm forced to carry a pro-size body around all the time - regardless of whether I'm shooting a neighborhood event or traveling to other countries. Back when I had the 5D2, I could choose whether I want the full setup (battery x2, grip, and others) or just camera+lens basics. 

Now, since you own both 5D2 and 7D, you can choose to bring one or two cameras with you when going abroad (and whatever battery pack/grip combo you prefer). The good thing for you is you have 2 DSLRs - that's much more insurance than 1 camera - even a 1D. Of course, the advantage of the 1D is it's more rugged, but again, I don't have a backup if anything else happens (I don't consider DCs a backup since the photo quality is not in the same league as DSLR).

Regardless, I think you can trust the 1DX to meet expectations for a full-frame rugged camera, but if you replace your current setup with it, you will lose some of the flexibilities of two compatible bodies. So you might want to give it some thoughts.

PS: You might have to reconfigure your bags, especially ones that carry standard bodies which are not "deep" enough for pro-bodies.


----------



## kirispupis (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you for all of the advice. I am still leaning towards keeping my preorder, but given the amount of money in question I do want to make sure the decision is worth it. The main reason I am leaning towards this is the 1D-X helps in all aspects of my photography - while a telephoto only helps for certain types of pictures.

Some answers to a few of the questions.

- In terms of size, I am aware how large the camera is as I have used a 1Ds3 and a 1D4 before. I have a ThinkTankPhoto Airport Accelerator 2 that I bring with me almost everywhere. I expect it to not have a problem with the 1D-X and my bag will be a bit less packed because I am replacing 2 cameras with 1.

- I do lose some flexibility going from two cameras to one. In the future I may rectify that (particularly if the 5D3 is high MP) but in the meantime I do have an X10 when I don't want to lug everything around. Also, I had a single camera for a long time before picking up the 7D, so I can manage. My wife, on the other hand, will be very happy that I only have a single camera as she had a hard time being seen with me... 

- I preordered the camera at Adorama. They are accepting preorders and I put mine in a few hours after they reopened after the holidays. I have had good luck preordering with them before and I should receive the camera relatively early.


----------



## Orion (Dec 23, 2011)

I would just like to add that if you are a professional photographer with studio strobes, do weddings, other events etc, you probably have some mean cameras as it is, so my advice would be to wait and rent one for the weekend . . test it out, and then make your decision. It's a great camera, and shuld aid you better than the one you have now, but it is not going to save your business etc. Wait a year after it is released, and in the mean time by a prime lense with f/1.2+

If you already have 2 camera bodies, consider selling one (and possibly a lense you don't use as much) and use the money towards the 1Dx later. ALso if you wait you can add on a rebate later, if offered. . .


----------



## stringfellow1946 (Dec 23, 2011)

Is the 1DX worth it? From what I am reading on the CPS Site the answer is 100% YES (well for me at least). Whatever the 5d MK3 has it won’t ever be as good with the AF as the 1DX. Lower level cameras never are as good with AF as the 1D series (the 1DMK3 being the exception) it wouldn’t be in Canons interest to make them that way as it would kill sales of the Pro Level cameras. 

Six preset Case studies
There are six AF ‘Case studies’ preset within the EOS-1D X with an icon and example usage within the menu display to allow for optimisation of AF options.
•	Case 1 is for general purpose shooting that provides accurate and fast focus across a wide range of shooting situations.
•	Case 2 is designed for situations where the subject may move away from the AF point momentarily.
•	Case 3 allows you to instantly focus on subjects that enter the AF point area.
•	Case 4 is designed for subjects that change speed or direction rapidly.
•	Case 5 is designed for use with automatic AF point selection, Zone AF and AF Point expansion and subjects that move erratically, up and down or left and right.
Case 6 is for subjects that change speed abruptly and move erratically. Like ‘Case 5’ it is used with Automatic AF point selection, Zone AF and AF Point Expansion.

I will be selling my 1DsMk3 ASAP to buy a 1DX but will keep the 1DMK4 as I like the 1.3 crop. I personally am not that bothered about the 12 fps but more interested in the lower noise levels the 1DX Promises but I will wait for it to be released before buying one.


----------



## motorhead (Dec 23, 2011)

Whatever your thoughts on the specification of the 1Dx and heaven knows I have severe doubts about Canons mental state when THAT was decided, it certainly is a beautifully built piece of kit.

I was lucky enough to handle one during a presentation put on by Canon recently where they allowed us all to "borrow" the latest big prime lenses and take them off site to the local bird sanctuary completely unsupervised. The 1Dx had no memory card and the slot was taped up, otherwise we were free to do what we wanted.

If you want a camera that will obviously have an extremely limited life span, having been designed entirely around the "London" Olympics and the needs of the photojournalists among us who are lucky enough to be covering the 2012 events, then go for it. It is not a camera for the studio or "fine art" or landscape photographer.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Dec 23, 2011)

If you don't _need_ it, then don't get it. Simple as that.

If you want cleaner low light pictures then buy some primes! You could get a whole range of them for less than a 1DX.

And whoever said the 500L is a good travel lens is bonkers! I take a 50mm and nothing else when travelling!


----------



## Picsfor (Dec 23, 2011)

In a word - "no"

The 1DX is not just about high ISO. It is about a lot more, and if you're achieving everything with a 5D2 - why change?

See, if the 5D2 continues to work for another year or 2, then the price of the 1DX will have dropped to the £4k mark (or less?) at which point, the price may be closer to what a 5D3 might be.
(I'm one of those who think the 5D3 will come with a single Digic 5+ processor giving offering 30 ish mp and another stop of ISO and maybe slightly improved AF but for about the £2500 mark).

Then you could really look at what would body would provide the most benefit to your photography - if any at all!

But £5300 for mainly hobby is not something i would consider investing in unless i was Bill Gates or Lord Sugar!


----------



## handsomerob (Dec 23, 2011)

Picsfor said:


> *The 1DX is not just about high ISO. It is about a lot more*, and if you're achieving everything with a 5D2 - why change?



So true.



Picsfor said:


> See, if the 5D2 continues to work for another year or 2, then the price of the 1DX will have dropped to the £4k mark (or less?) at which point, the price may be closer to what a 5D3 might be.
> (I'm one of those who think the *5D3 will come with a single Digic 5+ processor giving offering 30 ish mp and another stop of ISO* and maybe slightly improved AF but for about the £2500 mark).



Hmm.. Assuming you meant another stop of "clean" ISO (and not another stop of native ISO); 30ish MP *and* another stop of clean ISO would be a technological breakthrough.

I would already be really happy if 5DIII at 30ish MP would offer the same (or similar) high ISO performance of the 5DII


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 23, 2011)

kirispupis said:


> I preordered the camera at Adorama. They are accepting preorders...



Not anymore, or at least, not that I can find.


----------



## kennykodak (Dec 23, 2011)

i hope that it's worth it, i have on order. i need the low light, full frame, extended focus points and dual card capability.


----------



## zsj11 (Dec 24, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> kirispupis said:
> 
> 
> > I preordered the camera at Adorama. They are accepting preorders...
> ...



You will have to call them. Currently, they only accept pre-order of 1DX over the phone, not online. Adorama set an internal pricing of 1DX at $9999. Of course this is not the price you pay. They will take a credit card authorization of a small amount (not an actual charge) to hold your place. Once the pricing of 1DX is finalized by Canon, you will be given an opportunity to either accept that price and confirm your order, or you may choose to withdraw. Adorama is very reliable based on my 4-year experience dealing with them and will never charge your card until the camera is actually shipped, so personally I see no risk at all to place a pre-order.

I will be shooting at the Olympic Trials and also in London so I will surely need this camera. I called them in early November as soon as I figured out this channel, and there were already more than 50 people ahead of me. Good luck!


----------



## kitaoka (Dec 24, 2011)

I would recommend spending money on a good class like those held in Santa Fe or other recognized instructional courses. So much of what comes out of your work lies behind the camera and lens rather than the type of equipment you utilize. Sure, equipment can make a difference, but my personal belief is learning HOW to use your gear improves a shot much more than the gear itself.

Like so many other pursuits we tend to focus our attention on gear and that's evident on all forums be they photography, cars, or other hobbies. I taught closed course motorcycle racing for years and was always pleased when students improved their lap times through instruction and practice much more than buying new gear. "Seat time" as we called it with proper instruction may be something you want to consider.


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 24, 2011)

Of course it's worth picking one up!

But what for?

Why would you use it?

What could it do for you the 7D and hot glass could not?

If so, get it and love it! Treat it well, and feed it gloriously.

If not, there are many other cameras in the sea...


----------



## Isaac (Dec 25, 2011)

As a wedding and event photographer the 1Dx is definitely on the list. The only problem is that there is a big difference in cost between the 1Dx and 5D3:

*1Dx - $7000
5D3 - $3000*

Nevertheless both camera's look like they will be master pieces ;D


----------



## krakozyabr (Dec 27, 2011)

*kirispupis:* I've read much here about super-high ISO performance, incredible AF system etc... that are the true killer features. Well... depending on how they will really perform at real world in the hands of not canon testers. I think many of you saw high iso test shots that were really amazing and hope they were not with huge amount of post-pro from any of the CS5 guru-people 

But you didn't mention digic 5+ processors that are considered to deliver exceptional exposure and color control providing great mid-tone contrast increasing overall image quality. I've read some comments as well as saw some videos from people that say "photoshop is not needed" with 1dx... I don't know how much truth is in their words but... it makes to think of smth

For real... I don't think that AF system and higher that 1d Mark IV ISO performance will force pro-wedding-sports-guys to sell there bodies and go for 1Dx  And, besides, they are the target people for that camera. That thing is deeper... increase in dynamic range and accurate exposure may be also one of the key features, and I suppose canon will rely on them when advertising because ISO is not enough (Nikon d3s or d3x has outstanding (read higher) working iso besides, so if canon whats to outsell them 2 points are not enough). If having 5dm2 with working ISO 6400 will you upgrade if you will be offered with the same, but working ISO increased to 12800? I guess not... unless you'll need it now and today or for free. 

At cpn.canon-europe.com there is a great article describing both AF and AE systems, explaining many new features that will be introduced and much is said about image and color quality. Al in all I just want to say that looking at 1dx just like at increase in ISO or AF is not correct, but I may be wrong of course... 

P.S. Don't blame me for Nikon


----------



## waving_odd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Kirispupis*, I don't want to repeat how many good features on 1D X get me excited (read EXCITED) like other posters do on this thread. I just want to share my experience on your following point:



kirispupis said:


> Finally I take a great number of photos travelling. For this scenario I take both the 5D2 and 7D and often have both cameras out at the same time. I typically put the 70-200/2.8 II on the 7D and the TS-E 24 II on the 5D2. If I go through with the 1D-X I would carry only that camera as I would sell the 7D + 5D2. For examples of places traveled to we did Uzbekistan+Tajikistan this year and have trips booked to Dubai and Tuscany next year.



I have similar set up when travelling. 5D2 + TS-E 24/3.5 II and 7D + 16-35/2.8 II. But when I receive my 1D X, I will only sell the 7D. The reason is I don't want to change lenses at the spot when travelling. My wife usually carries the 7D set up for her snapshots while I carry the 5D2 + TS-E primarily for landscape. Both are light and compact.

If you end up with just one 1D X, TS-E 24 II, and 70-200/2.8 II, ask yourself if you are OK with changing lenses at the spot back and forth when you are in Tuscany for example.





zsj11 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Not anymore, or at least, not that I can find.
> ...



*Neuroanatomist*, have you called them yet? I just called but I think they are close. Just want to know about how many people are on the list now... ???


----------



## kirispupis (Dec 30, 2011)

waving_odd said:


> If you end up with just one 1D X, TS-E 24 II, and 70-200/2.8 II, ask yourself if you are OK with changing lenses at the spot back and forth when you are in Tuscany for example.


This is a good question. Right now I cannot afford to keep both the 5D2 and the 1D-X. I will need to sell the 5D2 and the 7D to afford the 1D-X. There are other pluses and minuses to carrying two cameras, but essentially if I move to the 1D-X I will have a single camera (other than my X10) for about a year.

Right now I am still leaning towards going with the 1D-X, though I really wish Canon would publish some actual full res shots at high ISO and give the camera out to pros who are allowed to blog on it. The main thing pushing me is I for the most part have the glass I want and the items left are all a P2. Even among the rumored lenses (24-70 2.8 II, 100-400 II, 35L, etc) there isn't anything that I would really want.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 31, 2011)

waving_odd said:


> *Neuroanatomist*, have you called them yet? I just called but I think they are close. Just want to know about how many people are on the list now... ???



Not yet - I am planning to preorder from B&H. Would be nice to have it for a trip planned for February, but that's not going to happen, so I'm not in a huge rush as my next trip won't be until summer.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like you are having a dilemma between getting the 1DX and saving a lot of cash.

I know you have the budget for the 1DX, I am sure it would be an amazing camera for you, but if you are already happy with what you have I would hold off buying until you are needing to upgrade and have tested out the 1DX to make sure it actually fulfills your needs.


----------



## pwp (Jan 3, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> I was very excited at the announcement of the 1D-X and I quickly put a preorder in, but I admit that I am now having second thoughts.
> On the one hand a 1 series camera has always been a bit of a 'holy grail' to me and I have always wanted one. On the other hand I am not sure it is truly worth the expense.



If you are able to work effectively with your current setup, why not just sit tight and wait until you can physically test drive both the 1DX and the 5DIII. Put your second thoughts on hold until you can actually assess a 1DX, read reviews and so on. It might seem like a long time to wait, but how fast did the last 12 months go?

Again, if your current bodies are working just fine for you and you really need that long fast glass, it sounds like you've answered your own question.

I put a pre-order in the day the 1DX was announced without any anxiety. There will be such high demand for the camera when they start shipping you could just about auction your place in the queue. 

Paul Wright


----------



## JR (Jan 3, 2012)

pwp said:


> There will be such high demand for the camera when they start shipping you could just about auction your place in the queue.
> 
> Paul Wright



+1. WHile my local dealer offers pre-order here in Montreal, I still prefer waiting for B&H to open their ordering but I totally agree with you, there will be a demand for this camera no matter what for a few months, so should be easy to sell if someone buy one and change their mind.

We dont talk alot about exposure in these forum regarding the 1DX but for myself I cant wait to try the new exposure system they have powered by a Digit IV! My 5D mkII keeps messing up white balance when ever I shoot inside, and I would not call all these shots low light...


----------



## leicaandi (Jan 3, 2012)

JR said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > There will be such high demand for the camera when they start shipping you could just about auction your place in the queue.
> ...



@ JR: I used to have slight issues with the 5D2's AWB as well, whenever taking indoor pictures. However, this had little to do with the 5D2's AWB, since the same issues replicated themselves using the trusty Sony A100, Nikon D90 and the delightful little Leica M9. It had more to do with all these new energy saving light bulbs one gets these days. Each manufacturer uses a slightly different colour temperatures and so you will get different colour temperature (AWB) readings throughout a room, whenever different energy saving light bulbs are in use. The best way to get around this is to either switch to manual WB and use an external Sekonic C-500 ProDigi Color meter, to shoot in black and white or to simply fix WB issues in post-production.


----------



## kirispupis (Jan 3, 2012)

I also have had WB issues with my 5D2 - particularly indoors. Interestingly enough my new X10 does a bit better job in terms of auto WB. As I cannot sell the 5D2 + 7D until I have the 1D-X in my hands several of you make a good point that if for some reason it doesn't live up to the hype IMHO I should be able to let it go for what I paid for it (or return it to the store). I have a feeling I will not be returning/selling it though. 

Another reason for keeping my spot in line is I have two trips planned already. I will be in Dubai in early April (though I understand it would be a miracle to have the camera by then) and I will be in Italy in August. Based on looking back at the 1D4 release, I believe that those who placed early preorders at US stores should receive their cameras at the end of April. The camera will likely continue to be difficult to obtain throughout the summer. Stores in Europe and Japan will likely have the camera by early April. In terms of release date keep in mind that they need to release several months before the Olympics. Most pro photographers are not going to depend on a brand new camera for one of the most defining events of their careers. They will want to get used to it for several weeks before bringing it in the field.


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 4, 2012)

zsj11 said:


> I called them in early November as soon as I figured out this channel, and there were already more than 50 people ahead of me.



I pre-ordered later than you did but they told me there're only 25 people in the line then. Maybe some people cancelled? Maybe my rep wasn't counting seriously... ???



JR said:


> WHile my local dealer offers pre-order here in Montreal, I still prefer waiting for B&H to open their ordering



I also think B&H will get the very first batch first. But AFAIK they won't put up for pre-order on website until they know the stock is coming shortly. My experience of pre-ordering 1D IV and TS24 II with them is that the pre-order button can come and go in split of second!


----------

